# Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk



## Troopers (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm renting the 3 bdrm presidential suite for three nights (Wed to Sat) in mid-march.  Is a floorplan available somewhere?  Also, is there anything I should about this property or Wyndam?  Will I be required to sit through a sales presentation?

Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 10, 2009)

Troopers said:


> I'm renting the 3 bdrm presidential suite for three nights (Wed to Sat) in mid-march.  Is a floorplan available somewhere?  Also, is there anything I should about this property or Wyndam?  Will I be required to sit through a sales presentation?
> 
> Thanks.




If you did a promo then you will have to sit through a presentation.  If you rented from an individual, stay far far away from a presentation. 

Send me a PM with your email address and I will send you a PDF or something with the floorplan.

Sandy


----------



## Troopers (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm leaving next week for my stay.  It will be my first stay at a Wyndham property...I'm a non-owner.  Are there any questions that I may be able to answer while I'm there?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 3, 2009)

As Sandy said, If you're renting this from Wyndham you'll have to attend a sale presentation. They will try and sell you a week there for around 155,000 - 300,000 points. They will offer this to you for about $20,000 to $50,000. 

You can buy the same number of points from a current owner for < $3,000. 

There is nothing that they can add to your purchase that is worth the extra money they want. Tell them over and over again, if you buy wyndham, you'll buy from a current owner!!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 3, 2009)

I recently stayed in the 3br Presidential unit.  It's very nice.  It's like a luxury 2 bedroom unit with stairs up to the master bedroom.  Nice floor plan.  Well appointed.  If it were a lower number of points, I'd stay there much more often.

The balcony is very nice as it spans the length of the entire unit.  You can see some ocean, but most of it is blocked by the Trump condo hotel.

What I love about Beach Walk is the location. It's close to everything.

For breakfast, walk over to the Wyndham Royal Garden.  It's only $7 for an all you can eat breakfast buffet.  Rice, bacon, ham, sausage, scrambled eggs, fruit, POG, danishes, coffee, Miso soup.  Best value in Waikiki.  You don't need to stay at the resort to enjoy breakfast.


----------



## Troopers (Mar 4, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> As Sandy said, If you're renting this from Wyndham you'll have to attend a sale presentation. They will try and sell you a week there for around 155,000 - 300,000 points. They will offer this to you for about $20,000 to $50,000.
> 
> You can buy the same number of points from a current owner for < $3,000.
> 
> There is nothing that they can add to your purchase that is worth the extra money they want. Tell them over and over again, if you buy wyndham, you'll buy from a current owner!!



Thanks.  I'm renting from a private owner.

How many points are needed for an annual 3 bdrm pres suite here?  And how much should I expect to pay on the resale market?


----------



## Troopers (Mar 24, 2009)

I just returned from my 4 day stay.

For all you Wyndham owners, you have a nice property in Waikiki.


----------



## scheller (Apr 3, 2009)

*Timeshare Promo for Wyndam Waikiki Beach Walk*

Does anyone know where I would find a promo stay for Wyndam Waikiki Beach Walk? Fairfield used to have one.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 3, 2009)

Troopers said:


> I just returned from my 4 day stay.
> 
> For all you Wyndham owners, you have a nice property in Waikiki.



I stayed in a two br Thanksgiving before last, and I agree...it is a topnotch property. Location location location!


----------



## Troopers (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I'm back for another stay.  I check in last Saturday in a 2 bdrm deluxe.  I'm here for a week.  I'll try to answer any questions, if anyone has any.


----------

